# brook trout with spinning gear - advice



## troutguy26

Hey I'm new to the site but I grew up in iron county and have fished there my whole life and regulary spend two weeks a year trout fishing up there. If you want some good places to go I can direct you with places and contacts


----------



## rzdrmh

fishinDon said:


> The restricted sections are the only ones that are open after 10/1. All the Type 1 (green) and Type 2 (yellow) water closes on Sept 30. The exception would be if there's any Type 3 or Type 4 water, but that's not usually brookie water, more likely salmon/steelhead water.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I don't know Iron Co well, but a quick glance shows almost all Type 1 and Type 2 water besides the gear regs water.
> 
> Here's the link to the inland trout maps from the DNR:
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261_52262-211883--,00.html
> 
> Hope that helps, good luck!
> Don


that helps a lot. along with a call to the fisheries guy up at crystal falls. looks like the only stream fishing is the 14.5 miles of restricted waters after 10/1, and that's flies only C&R.

On to lake fishing! I'll start another post. Great information for a newbie though - thanks guys!


----------



## rzdrmh

troutguy26 said:


> Hey I'm new to the site but I grew up in iron county and have fished there my whole life and regulary spend two weeks a year trout fishing up there. If you want some good places to go I can direct you with places and contacts


pm sent


----------

